# Log Cabins



## mimi855559

Please can someone tell me what the issue is with Log Cabins in Spain. I see them on residential sites, I see them for sale and yet we have been told catagorically that we cannot put them on our land. The property we have bought is surrounded by Pine Forest and the cabins would fit in perfectly with the landscape, we don't want to ruin it with block built houses. Is it a firm rule? Or is it handbrake on, into neutral situation? Would appreciate advice on this please. 

thanks muchos

Maria


----------



## gus-lopez

& you are where ?


----------



## jimenato

Hello:welcome:

Who told you this and did they not give you a reason?


----------



## snikpoh

I think the problem is getting a licence to build one in the first place. It seems (so I'm told) that don't meet many of the building regulations (which ones they don't meet I don't know).


There will always be those that try and sell you one - just be careful.


I have come across a couple who bought one, was assured they could get it legalised, but then found that they couldn't!!!


----------



## mimi855559

We have bought in Aragon.

I have done some research on this and an architect in Spain has confirmed they are definitely not allowed. I remain puzzled though, when I see them all over Spain...in full view of the authorities...

It would be so much easier to build a cabin/not buy one, rather than haul heavier building materials into the Valley as the track is narrow in places..

Thanks for responses guys, and if anyone else can shed some light on this little issue I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jumar

You will also see mobile homes and houses all over Spain. Just because you see them doesn´t mean that permissions were granted for them. Be very careful if you have been told by the local authority that you cannot have wooden cabins then that must be their rules.

Some years ago in the Alicante region people were putting wooden cabins in their gardens and then selling them/renting them. The authorities there put a stop to it (I think it stopped, you can never be sure).


----------



## mimi855559

thanks, I am guessing I am on a sticky wicket with this one. Shame as aesthetically they would have looked so much better than the block built houses we have to build. Darn those Alicante folks lol!!! No need for care.....If not allowed we will of course abide by the regulations, just do not understand fully to be honest...incidentally I have been told this applies to all of Spain now and not just Aragon! I am wondering if it is because it is not a permanent structure, but tipi's and yurts r ok!! A mystery that I may never find the answer to..thanks for the advice...


----------



## Jumar

Can you not build block built houses and then face them in wood? Just a thought - to make them fit into the environment.


----------



## mimi855559

Yes that had occurred to me also. I thought something semi/swiss style with verandas all around...it would blend in better. I am desperate not to spoil the natural beauty of the surroundings. I have had many dilemmas over this, as we also want to build a pool for the grandchildren, but I need to find a way to camouflage it. I have even considered building a grotto like pool, Hugh Hefner has one at the Playboy Mansion, that is where my inspiration came from astonishingly lol


----------



## jojo

Is it something to do with insurance and earth quake issues??? I seem to remember reading that somewhere???

Jo xxx


----------



## mimi855559

I just don't know to be honest Jo....I have not been able to establish the reason. But suspect it is all of the above and more. Weird when Yurts are ok, but I am guessing that if there was a quake, a log cabin falling on your head is more damaging than Yurt Poles (or maybe not?)....Just frustrates me a bit when there a log cabin parks all over Spain..which are a blot on the landscape and yet somewhere where they would be totally appropriate from all aspects is a no no....oh well...we can't have everything can we?


----------



## jojo

mimi855559 said:


> I just don't know to be honest Jo....I have not been able to establish the reason. But suspect it is all of the above and more. Weird when Yurts are ok, but I am guessing that if there was a quake, a log cabin falling on your head is more damaging than Yurt Poles (or maybe not?)....Just frustrates me a bit when there a log cabin parks all over Spain..which are a blot on the landscape and yet somewhere where they would be totally appropriate from all aspects is a no no....oh well...we can't have everything can we?


 I dont know. All I do know is that wood tends to be expensive in Spain and that the rules for building on rustic land are "complicated" and change from day to day, location to location...... in fact historically, many planning permissions were given to those with a "generous backhander"!!! Its also possible that not everyone would think that a log cabin is attractive or the right material to build in a campo, afterall there are a lot of wood eating creatures around??? But I'm not sure that any of those are the reasons, it could simply be belligerence lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Paulespana

Apologies for a very late reply but I've just come across this thread whilst looking for something else. 
The answer to the question of why log cabins aren't allowed is this; 
Log cabins are allowed, subject to a building licence and as long as they satisfy building regulations. The problem is that most people who would want to build a log cabin, would want to build it in the countryside or on land designated as "rustica". It is now all but impossible to obtain a building licence for any residential building whatsoever on this type of land, and has really been so since January 2003. That hasn't stopped plenty of properties being built on rustic land since then, but around 3 to 4 years ago the laws were tightened up considerably and a 6 month prison sentence can be imposed for an owner building illegally, together with demolition, and the costs of demolition, and a heavy fine equal to the value of the building. That's stopped most illegal building, but a little still goes on. My neighbour is the local police sergeant and he built an illegal house 200 metres from mine 2 years ago together with a swimming pool that is also illegal. When I asked him about it, he said that as long as the helicopters don't see it, he's got nothing to worry about. You can also bet that his cronies in the town hall have "amended a few records" in relation to his piece of land and possibly back-dated a planning consent prior to 2003. Buenas tardes.


----------



## skiprat

hi newbie here we to are in aragon mealla do you know for certain that yurts are ok even with a stone or concrete base i remember in andalucia that the problem with log cabins was the concrete base which is a permanent structure if you like where as the log cabin itself can be moved on ? .ps where in mealla have you decamped to its a stunning area we are nearer to caspe and pay half land rates to mealla half to caspe cheers


----------



## Guest

mimi855559 said:


> Yes that had occurred to me also. I thought something semi/swiss style with verandas all around...it would blend in better. I am desperate not to spoil the natural beauty of the surroundings.


I have a friend who had a business building wooden houses in Central Spain. Last year he closed the business due to the crisis, but as I understand it, wooden buildings are legal depending on the zoning. Given that a log cabin would be illegal in rural/rustic areas, you might check out the zoning for something you would like in wood beyond a log a cabin. All Swiss chalets aren't build with logs.


----------



## el romeral

I would not fancy living in a wooden structure in this country due to the heat and the damage the sun does to the wood. There is also the earlier mentioned problem with wood liking insects. We had a decent quality wooden summer house for the children when they were smaller. I think it lasted about 3 or 4 years before the sun destroyed it.


----------



## Guest

el romeral said:


> I would not fancy living in a wooden structure in this country due to the heat and the damage the sun does to the wood. There is also the earlier mentioned problem with wood liking insects. We had a decent quality wooden summer house for the children when they were smaller. I think it lasted about 3 or 4 years before the sun destroyed it.


If you're building in a forested, possibly a more shaded building site, the Sun isn't so much of an issue.

Also, this depends greatly on the type of wood used. Our 300 year old farmhouse has had to have some interior wood replaced, but none of the chestnut which dates back 100 years.

Also, it depends whether the wood has been treated. The most recommended here has been spraying gasoil (diesel fuel) and taking a week vacation while the house airs out... YIKES!!!!


----------



## JDR17

We were also thinking of buying land with an existing Finca ruin on it. The estate agent has insisted that there is automatic planning permission granted under these circumstances. Could anyone comment on this?


----------



## extranjero

jaws101 said:


> Can you not build block built houses and then face them in wood? Just a thought - to make them fit into the environment.


Then it is still a log cabin!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

el romeral said:


> I would not fancy living in a wooden structure in this country due to the heat and the damage the sun does to the wood. There is also the earlier mentioned problem with wood liking insects. We had a decent quality wooden summer house for the children when they were smaller. I think it lasted about 3 or 4 years before the sun destroyed it.


Totally depends where you are. OH's uncle had a 2 bedroomed, very spacious wooden house with a large veranda built in the late 1970's early 80's near Noja Cantabría, and it still looks like new. I think however there is a problem with house insurance. The house I'm talking about has never been insured and there was a thread about this on the forum some years back


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Totally depends where you are. OH's uncle had a 2 bedroomed, very spacious wooden house with a large veranda built in the late 1970's early 80's near Noja Cantabría, and it still looks like new. I think however there is a problem with house insurance. The house I'm talking about has never been insured and there was a thread about this on the forum some years back


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n-anyone-help-please.html?highlight=log+cabin This one???? There maybe some useful tips for all those with questions on this thread????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

JDR17 said:


> We were also thinking of buying land with an existing Finca ruin on it. The estate agent has insisted that there is automatic planning permission granted under these circumstances. Could anyone comment on this?


:welcome:

if there's one thing I've learned in my time living in Spain, it's that nothing is ever 'automatic' - especially when it comes to building & planning permission

you need to personally speak to the local planning department - not with the estate agent - about the specific property


that's the only way to know for certain


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n-anyone-help-please.html?highlight=log+cabin This one???? There maybe some useful tips for all those with questions on this thread????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, Miss Efficient, that's the one!
It seems there is a difference between log cabin and house made of wood. The one I'm talking about is definitely a permanent building, a house.


----------



## snikpoh

As far as I know, log cabins are not legal in Spain because they don't meet the current building regulations.

Any you do see are, I suspect, illegal.


A house made of wood, however, is another story entirely.


----------



## pnwheels

Paulespana said:


> Apologies for a very late reply but I've just come across this thread whilst looking for something else.
> The answer to the question of why log cabins aren't allowed is this;
> Log cabins are allowed, subject to a building licence and as long as they satisfy building regulations. The problem is that most people who would want to build a log cabin, would want to build it in the countryside or on land designated as "rustica". It is now all but impossible to obtain a building licence for any residential building whatsoever on this type of land, and has really been so since January 2003. That hasn't stopped plenty of properties being built on rustic land since then, but around 3 to 4 years ago the laws were tightened up considerably and a 6 month prison sentence can be imposed for an owner building illegally, together with demolition, and the costs of demolition, and a heavy fine equal to the value of the building. That's stopped most illegal building, but a little still goes on. My neighbour is the local police sergeant and he built an illegal house 200 metres from mine 2 years ago together with a swimming pool that is also illegal. When I asked him about it, he said that as long as the helicopters don't see it, he's got nothing to worry about. You can also bet that his cronies in the town hall have "amended a few records" in relation to his piece of land and possibly back-dated a planning consent prior to 2003. Buenas tardes.


He should be more concerned about satellite cameras, they miss nothing!!


----------



## Macy14

Hi 
I'm moving to pinoso inland Costa blanca south. The property were buying has 5000m2,
Can I put a lodge on as we have family and friends over all year round in our villa so we 
Want to put some sort of accommodation up for them instead of our house . 
Do you know if I would need a licence or permition to do this please ? If so how much ?Also how hard to do this


----------



## snikpoh

Macy14 said:


> Hi
> I'm moving to pinoso inland Costa blanca south. The property were buying has 5000m2,
> Can I put a lodge on as we have family and friends over all year round in our villa so we
> Want to put some sort of accommodation up for them instead of our house .
> Do you know if I would need a licence or permition to do this please ? If so how much ?Also how hard to do this


You would certainly need a licence - in fact you almost need a licence to sneeze in Spain!

If it were a temporary structure (no solid foundations, no power and no water) then you should be fine.

If you try and do it anyway, then you may be in for many fines and may have to pay for the council to knock it down!


----------



## Macy14

How about camping pods can u have them on your land without a licence ?


----------



## Macy14

Thanks for your comment by the way , that's that idea out the window, yurts or pods surely got be ok tho


----------



## Pesky Wesky

pnwheels said:


> He should be more concerned about satellite cameras, they miss nothing!!


You'd have to keep cars, people, outdoor tables everything undercover and nowadays drones are coming into use for all sorts of surveillence work. Wouldn't fancy life under cover myself


----------



## snikpoh

Macy14 said:


> Thanks for your comment by the way , that's that idea out the window, yurts or pods surely got be ok tho


To have yurts etc. on your land means that you must be running a business. As such you need a licence for that.

Search this forum for "YURT" as the question came from someone in my home town (Ontinyent). I don't recall the specific answers to their questions but suffice to say, they don't have a yurt business to my knowledge).


----------



## Alcalaina

snikpoh said:


> To have yurts etc. on your land means that you must be running a business. As such you need a licence for that.
> 
> Search this forum for "YURT" as the question came from someone in my home town (Ontinyent). I don't recall the specific answers to their questions but suffice to say, they don't have a yurt business to my knowledge).


Why must you be running a businesss? Can you not have yurts for personal use?

I reckon the OP needs to take advice from someone at the Ayuntamiento rather than ask on a forum where we are really just guessing. Plenty of people here have cabins etc on land they own outside the town, they use them for picnics and parties.


----------



## caromac

Legal or otherwise, pine trees act as torches in wildfires. Surely a log cabin / wooden house set among them would be vulnerable if not simply dangerous.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mimi855559 said:


> We have bought in Aragon.
> 
> I have done some research on this and an architect in Spain has confirmed they are definitely not allowed. I remain puzzled though, when I see them all over Spain...in full view of the authorities...
> 
> It would be so much easier to build a cabin/not buy one, rather than haul heavier building materials into the Valley as the track is narrow in places..
> 
> Thanks for responses guys, and if anyone else can shed some light on this little issue I would appreciate it.


Maybe you can ask in a slightly different way. Say that you are going to build a wooden house of some type and how can you make that a legal habitable structure instead of asking if you can build a wooden structure or not.


----------



## Expat2M

Hello Maria
Any updates on the log cabins?
Still in la Solobra?
Would love to hear from you about your Finca experience in Maella...
Thank you very much!
All the best 
Sab


----------

